# NOV 12, 4 - 9 pm Golden Corral honors veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Golden Corral honors all current and former military veterans for a free meal
Monday NOV 12th....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

where is the nearest GC in southern Galv. Cnty from Hitchcock?


----------

